# Peyton Manning the Best?



## jjfw (Dec 23, 2012)

Not A Denver, or was a Colts fan, But this Peyton Manning amazes me. Pro Football's Johnny Football.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 23, 2012)

one of the best definitley...tom brady is better, and joe montana is the best all time, but i think tom will be in the end. just my 02


----------



## jjfw (Dec 23, 2012)

That's funny, I'm a Patriot fan, back to Steve Grogan days, I will say, Brady is one of the few top dogs. In the end, he'll probaby be the top guy, no argument about Joe either, top Big game Quarterback. I guess i just happen to be watching the Denver game. I will say this, they both don't F ck around. They are the definition of Quarterbacks, non of this look and run bullshit. It's look and gun.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 23, 2012)

i agree, im an eagles fan. but tom brady is hands down the best, peyton is a very very close second though, they are all in the same argument i think, not really one is better than the other, they all have there perks


----------



## jjfw (Dec 23, 2012)

Mike Vick, ha, my wife is eagle fan. You guys are the ones that hired offense coach to run your defense, ha, ha.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 23, 2012)

jjfw said:


> Mike Vick, ha, my wife is eagle fan. You guys are the ones that hired offense coach to run your defense, ha, ha.



yea...i dont really want to walk about it


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Rodgers is the best the last 2 or three years...Brady g.o.a.t. IMO ....Rodgers. may overtake him.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Rodgers is the best the last 2 or three years...Brady g.o.a.t. IMO ....Rodgers. may overtake him.


while i do agree with this to an extent, i feel rodgers has a better d...i also think rodgers would be ALOT better if he had better or different receivers.


and rodgers still has to prove ''eliteness'' to me, anyone can be good for 3 or 4 years, it takes many years of being great to be considered in talks with montana, IMO


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Rodgers line blows...he is not good ..he is the best in the world for three years running...give him a hof. Wideout like rice or Harrison...or Wayne n you see even greater...that why I like Brady...he had an old moss for two years n killed it...lets see what Manning does in the playoffs...history has shown he wets the bed.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Rodgers line blows...he is not good ..he is the best in the world for three years running...give him a hof. Wideout like rice or Harrison...or Wayne n you see even greater...that why I like Brady...he had an old moss for two years n killed it...lets see what Manning does in the playoffs...history has shown he wets the bed.


i dont think hes the best in the world for three years running lol  ....you could even argue eli is better and i HATE eli(drew brees as well)...as for peyton choking in the playoffs, well, its true but he still has one ring, and thats all that really matters in the end


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

You could never argue Eli was better....rings matter...but the end all be all...Marino n moon n Cunningham much better than dilfer..Doug Williams or Brad Johnson.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 25, 2012)

Peyton is the best, all time. Brady is great, but he is surrounded by great players and the AFC East hasn't been any competition for many years.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol....what great players Brady has had? N Manning the dome queen been in the afc his whole career...his only ring came when he was the first qb ever in NFL history to throw more pics than tds n a post season have his team win the DB.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sb..not db


----------



## Chiggachamp (Dec 25, 2012)

I think it's manning time this year! 
Called it when I seen we sign this guy. Said we were super bowl bound **knocks on wood
Said we'd go 12-4 this year now at 12-3 with a game to go. Although I think will when but who knows..


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 26, 2012)

Peyton Manning isn't the best. He's probably the smartest....most cerebral. And easily top 5 probably All-time. 
It's all about rings, so...by default Tom Brady is the best. Just like Mike....championships or bust


----------



## bob Sanchez (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm from indy and I want to let everyone know that Peyton Manning will not win a Superbowl with Denver... There's to much pressure on Denver... It's a Superbowl win or Bust... Just because of what Tebow did with a One handed Von Miller, no Dawkins and no Decker... All I know is that Peyton chokes way to much under pressure and in bad weather... Good luck with those home games... The Colts will be better off in the long run.... The Colts offense as I see it will kick in about the half way point of next year... Thats scary...Poor Houston thought they were gonna have easy go for years to come.... So sad... GO Colts... By the way Peyton can't beat Brady anyways...


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 26, 2012)

The Colts are obviously FAR better off. Andrew Luck is incredible. Dont they have like 10 wins this year? Think they had 2 last year? Folks in Indy I'm sure are like "Peyton who??"


----------



## jjfw (Dec 26, 2012)

Man, Peyton lives in Colorado, cold weather, I'm sure Peyton has a medical card now. Toke a couple fatties, what cold. Ha, Ha. Like I said, not a Manning fan, those corny commercials and antics at the line kind of made me sick of him. But watching this past weekend, he just amazed me. Hate to say it, I think the orange crush are going all the way. We have sports betting here in Delaware, will be taking Denver to go all the way,3/1 odds, week before 9/2 odds. hope they lose this week, odds may get better. Also, maybe Seattle at 12/1, they're hot, offense and defense, just the right time.


----------



## jjfw (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree, if Luck stays healthy, and they give him a healthy line every year, look out. Not to take anything away from RG3, I love the complete drop back passers, always looking, here,there, back to here then boom. I guess they call them classic dropback QB's.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 26, 2012)

Rg3 is a pocket passer...just fast as fuck....with all the rule changes and penalties for even breathing. On a qb now...ill take rg3 n Russ Wilson over luck.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 27, 2012)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> The Colts are obviously FAR better off. Andrew Luck is incredible. Dont they have like 10 wins this year? Think they had 2 last year? Folks in Indy I'm sure are like "Peyton who??"





Yeah 2 wins without peyton!

Compare apples with apples.


----------



## Marley15 (Dec 27, 2012)

Peyton Manning is the most fundamentally sound quarterback the NFL has ever seen.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> Peyton Manning is the most fundamentally sound quarterback the NFL has ever seen.


Not sure how sound his fundamentals are, but I would say he's one of the smartest QB's ever, and is certainly one of the best leaders to ever play in the NFL.

He is the Wayne Gretzky of the football world, imo. His physical skills are average at best, but he thinks the game better than anyone else on the field.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't think Luck would be that good that fast. Colts fans must be very happy. I don't think SBs are the only basis for judging a QB. How many SB wins did Marino have? Zero. Favre? 1. Great QBs


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 28, 2012)

Farve was very good but without that 225 consecutive game iron man streak he would be less thought of...Rodgers is already better than farce...so is Manning and Brady...probably Eli too.


----------



## BadDog40 (Dec 28, 2012)

I would love nothing more than the Pats having to come to Denver and get shellacked while the crowd continiously throws dog shit at McDaniels.


----------



## bob Sanchez (Dec 31, 2012)

Rg3 is way to arrogant for my taste... Indianapolis is perfect for Luck...Rg3 would've brought to much baggage to Indy with his crap that he's started with the league already...Twice... Act alittle more like Luck...Keep your mouth shut and do your job...He acts like he's been in the league for years and it's his right to do and say what he wants...That's fine good and well...We just don't need that shit in Indy...Goodluck this week with the Seahawks...It's not the Romo show your gonna face this week... Just remember your 1 good hit away from the bench... Go Seahawks


----------



## bob Sanchez (Dec 31, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Rodgers line blows...he is not good ..he is the best in the world for three years running...give him a hof. Wideout like rice or Harrison...or Wayne n you see even greater...that why I like Brady...he had an old moss for two years n killed it...lets see what Manning does in the playoffs...history has shown he wets the bed.


Manning is Marino with a ring...It's like watching the Chicago Cubs always a let down...Who'd you beat Sexy Rexy


----------



## DukeOfDenver (Jan 2, 2013)

Peyton is ONE OF THE GREATEST LEADERS I've seen in a while. They are going to the motherfucking bowl and I'll be there smoking bowls!


----------



## jjfw (Jan 2, 2013)

Peyton is a leader, for sure. My money is on Denver. They're healthy, hot and on a roll. ! week to heal the bumps and bruises, and it's Peyton time. Team player, John Fox lets him do it all, not to many that can do that today, just a few. Elway knew what he was doing and getting, another super bowl ring, as a owner.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> while i do agree with this to an extent, i feel rodgers has a better d...i also think rodgers would be ALOT better if he had better or different receivers.
> 
> 
> and rodgers still has to prove ''eliteness'' to me, anyone can be good for 3 or 4 years, it takes many years of being great to be considered in talks with montana, IMO



Better defense than denver? points per game denver is in top 5 last two seasons.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denver is a safe bet, but does it bother you denver fans that his little brother has two rings after lucking in to the playoffs. I want to bet on a Rookie QB this year but I will loose some $$$$. Anyone think the colts made a mistake by not re-signing Him?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does Manning even have more tds than picks in the post season? Rodgers> Manning...not even close.


----------



## fb360 (Jan 2, 2013)

IMO, Peyton is the coolest kat in the position currently. He is cool, calm, and collected with a football in his hands. If he is not the best qb currently, he is certainly one of the best. I do also highly respect Brees, Rodgers, Brady and even Ryan.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2013)

If he is so cool then why a huge dropoff in stats from the reg season to post season when competition increases?


----------



## fb360 (Jan 2, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> If he is so cool then why a huge dropoff in stats from the reg season to post season when competition increases?


The post seasons are about good teams vs good teams. Indy hasn't been exactly known as the most talented team. It is clear that he is a cool kat by the way he utterly controls and effectively manipulates his offense; more so than any other qb in the league. Give Peyton Manning Calvin Johnson and Larry Fitzgerald and it wouldn't be fair for any defense.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol...you think Rodgers n Brady have those guys? They don't..they just throw less picks n more tds...their red zones numbers are sick...Harrison,Clark,Wayne n garcon better than any crew Rodgers or Brady had.


----------



## jjfw (Jan 3, 2013)

Stats? Stat's don't mean shit, now. Bronco Fever, man , have to wait another week, for the Orange Crush, I hope John Elway leads the team out of the tunnel, with the Bronco Flag, right, Place would go insane for sure.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 3, 2013)

Marley15 said:


> Peyton Manning is the most fundamentally sound quarterback the NFL has ever seen.


Unquestionably.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> If he is so cool then why a huge dropoff in stats from the reg season to post season when competition increases?


He's been outstanding in the playoffs for the most part. He led some of the most amazing comebacks ever seen in the playoffs. Manning is beyond criticism at this point in his career, much like Montana.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 3, 2013)

id still pick tom brady


----------



## jjfw (Jan 3, 2013)

Any other time, I go with Tom Brady, I feel Manning is going to light the score board up, hope I said that right? Just feel it's his time, man is truly motivated, he always is, just more so now. Haven't look at complete playoff picture, but I assume, it's possible, Manning VS. Brady in AFC championship game? Yea, both had byes, The Game.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2013)

We shall see, that buster tebow won a playoff game with this team, so I know the team is very good...


----------



## ink the world (Jan 4, 2013)

fb360 said:


> The post seasons are about good teams vs good teams. Indy hasn't been exactly known as the most talented team. It is clear that he is a cool kat by the way he utterly controls and effectively manipulates his offense; more so than any other qb in the league. Give Peyton Manning Calvin Johnson and Larry Fitzgerald and it wouldn't be fair for any defense.


Manning had a great TE, very good RB's & Wayne and other quality WR's in Indy. 
His problem was running into New England in the playoffs almost every year. Most of those years the Colts had a better team than NE on paper. Their problem as a team was choking outdoors in the cold up here, and playing a pussy brand of football. They played flag football while the Pats manhandled them almost every year.

He has a talented group now in Denver. No excuses in football.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 4, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> We shall see, that buster tebow won a playoff game with this team, so I know the team is very good...


Agree 100%, the Denver D is probably the best in the AFC now. I dont give Houston much credit, they seem week down the stretch.
As a Pats fan, the Denver D worries me more than Manning. Remember this Manning lovers, he SUCKS outdoors in the cold. Hoping for a blizzard in Denver when the Pats roll in for the AFC title game


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 5, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> He's been outstanding in the playoffs for the most part. He led some of the most amazing comebacks ever seen in the playoffs. Manning is beyond criticism at this point in his career, much like Montana.












I don't think that is true....I bet his playoff td to int. Rate is nowhere near the same as his reg. Season numbers.


----------



## fb360 (Jan 7, 2013)

ink the world said:


> Manning had a great TE, very good RB's & Wayne and other quality WR's in Indy.
> His problem was running into New England in the playoffs almost every year. Most of those years the Colts had a better team than NE on paper. Their problem as a team was choking outdoors in the cold up here, and playing a pussy brand of football. They played flag football while the Pats manhandled them almost every year.
> 
> He has a talented group now in Denver. No excuses in football.


And Tom Brady has had no one including Gronkowski, Welker, Moss, Ochocinco, etc. lol... Tom Brady set/helped set record after record in the "almost unbeatable" season, yet you say Manning had all kinds of talent. lol again.

I dont disagree that Manning has had decent teammates, however Brady has definitely had better. I also dont disagree that Brady is a great QB.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 7, 2013)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> Peyton Manning isn't the best. He's probably the smartest....most cerebral. And easily top 5 probably All-time.
> It's all about rings, so...by default Tom Brady is the best. Just like Mike....championships or bust


Montana(who has 3 SB MVP awards)>Brady and Manning.


----------



## jjfw (Jan 7, 2013)

Actually, rings,Terry Bradshaw. I know, he played on a all-star team.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bradshaw was benched a couple times....more ints than tds for his career....not even top 25.


----------



## jjfw (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea, maybe the the smartest, but I still remember him and Franco hooking up. and he won when he had to, admit not the greatest,but he has a few rings.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 9, 2013)

Manning Blows, will choke.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 10, 2013)

fb360 said:


> And Tom Brady has had no one including Gronkowski, Welker, Moss, Ochocinco, etc. lol... Tom Brady set/helped set record after record in the "almost unbeatable" season, yet you say Manning had all kinds of talent. lol again.
> 
> I dont disagree that Manning has had decent teammates, however Brady has definitely had better. I also dont disagree that Brady is a great QB.


Gronk and Welker have only been here for a few seasons, neither one was on a SB winning team. Ochostinko was a joke and produced nothing at all. Moss was only here for what 2-3 seasons?

The Pats teams that won Super Bowls did 2 things. They played very good defense and they ran the ball. Look at the WR's and TE's the Pats won SB's with. Deion Branch, David Givens, David Patten, Christian Fauria, Jermaine Wiggins, etc. etc. Brady wasnt surrounded b a talented group on offense man, it was all about defense and clock control.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 10, 2013)

Pats defense weak this year.


----------



## bob Sanchez (Jan 12, 2013)

Well well... Good ole Peyton Manning...He'll win a shit load during the season but by golly No show No go....forward.... Brady was sitting at home licking his chops..lol...We don't miss you in Indy. Like I said Superbowl or Bust...Now it's another year older and wiser or are we learning... See you around


----------



## jjfw (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll be the first, CHOKE!!!!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

wow... wishy washy stuff in here compared to the other threads rolling right now.

i called it too tho... peyton is so badly overpaid. so badly. tom brady is the best in the league overall when given a good team imo. drew breeze is damn good too tho.

aaron rodgers... just tell him he's shorter than u thought he was and he wets his pants. GB is awesome anyways, ugh.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

Apparently Peyton is not the best, so please give this Praise Peyton shit a rest.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> If he is so cool then why a huge dropoff in stats from the reg season to post season when competition increases?



Yep...nothing changes for the dome queen in the post. Season ...wets the bed again...gloves on like a lil bitch, sgmhould have mittens n a scarf ...the mittens that attatch to your cuff of your coat that kids wear...haha...the only reason this turd won a super bowl is because lovie Smith is retarded n wrecks Grossman matched him turnover for turnover.


----------



## sensisensai (Jan 12, 2013)

As a die hard Denver fan and equally die hard Manning hater I can say with disappointing pride that I called this exact outcome over 7 months ago. Good call signing a fucking dinosaur to a 5 year contract in spite of the undeniable well known fact that when the pressure is on he chokes harder Than a first timer getting mouth fucked on prom night.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 12, 2013)

ahh peyton...i really thought u had a shot this year, throw another pick with the game on the line, officially moved into d. mcnabb status to me.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 13, 2013)

Peyton being Peyton. Biggest pussy to ever play in the NFL.

Any pressure on the pocket at all and he folds.

Another choke from Mr Overrated. Tune in @ 4:30 on Sunday to see the best QB of our generation.

Muahaha after whipping the Texans again the road to the SB goes through New England


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 13, 2013)

kapernik is the shit. hes not affraid to get out the pocket and run. dfense doesnt know where the fuck the ball is


----------



## ink the world (Jan 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> kapernik is the shit. hes not affraid to get out the pocket and run. dfense doesnt know where the fuck the ball is


I agree hes exciting as hell to watch and probaby a nightmare to defend against.

I think he's kinda the QB of the future. Good in the pocket, great in the open field as a runner. 

What seperates him from other running QB's is that he doesnt take big hits and so far looks pretty polished in the pocket.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't know what game yall watched,Denver's D lost the game for them in regulation.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 13, 2013)

ink the world said:


> Peyton being Peyton. Biggest pussy to ever play in the NFL.
> 
> Any pressure on the pocket at all and he folds.
> 
> ...



I would take Manning and this loss over having that twit McDaniels on the team.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Jan 13, 2013)

Actually it isn't peyton fault... He had us up. We shouldnt have missed that file goal and we should have never been in ot. It was the d that cost us the game. Champ had sum big key plays he slept on too. 
And it was only a 4 year contract not 5. 

Thats playoffs tho. No stats no ratings just anybodys game.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 13, 2013)

sensisensai said:


> As a die hard Denver fan and equally die hard Manning hater I can say with disappointing pride that I called this exact outcome over 7 months ago. Good call signing a fucking dinosaur to a 5 year contract in spite of the undeniable well known fact that when the pressure is on he chokes harder Than a first timer getting mouth fucked on prom night.


Your overrated D gave up a shitload of points...to the Ravens of all teams.

You want Tebow back?, or perhaps the man who signed Manning should un-retire.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Jan 13, 2013)

Also in the game it seemed they didn't let manning run his game. They made him run it on 3 and 5+. Also the took a knee with 40 secs left why not go for it?? Seemed like manning wasn't calling his game.
I go by stats. Stats tell the player not rings.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Jan 13, 2013)

If it went by rings. Manning can be the best qb to walk the earth and no d and he won't ever get a ring... It's a team sport. Everyone has a role they need to play


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

Special teams is the only reason Denver was in that game....Eli sucks in reg season n shows up big in post....petting is the opposite...great reg season n wets bed in post


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Special teams is the only reason Denver was in that game....Eli sucks in reg season n shows up big in post....petting is the opposite...great reg season n wets bed in post



Apparently you missed the part of the game where the refs didnt call the pass interference that resulted in a pick 6 and the fumble that wasnt that also resulted in a TD.


----------



## sensisensai (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't remember the field goal being intercepted in the last minute. Fuck Manning


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

[email protected] blaming refs.....that was a fumble n that was not p.I. .


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 13, 2013)

sensisensai said:


> I don't remember the field goal being intercepted in the last minute. Fuck Manning


Yea we got Manning and you got the Oregon.....who?


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> [email protected] blaming refs.....that was a fumble n that was not p.I. .


If you're going to make retarded statements about specials teams then the officiating is fair game, even the announcers couldn't figure out the calls.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

No, it is you that has gone full retard...deirdorph n humble are fucking clueless...using those two morons as a any evidence shows me you are a fucking dummy...


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 13, 2013)

can we all just watch brady do it right and close this thread?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

Most of these announcers are brutal, sinks,deirdorph n gumble being the worst.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

Simms ..fuck this auto correct


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> No, it is you that has gone full retard...deirdorph n humble are fucking clueless...using those two morons as a any evidence shows me you are a fucking dummy...


Calling someone a dummy when you are unable to format a simple sentence properly. Brilliant!


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Most of these announcers are brutal, sinks,deirdorph n gumble being the worst.



WTF language are you trying to communicate in?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2013)

Denver's defense lost this game. Champ was a chump. He talked mad trash and got played like a rookie. No excuse for the last TD in regulation. That safety should have been over the top; THAT is the assignment. Down 7, 1 minute left, no timeouts, 80 yards; shouldn't have happened.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2013)

Colin Kaepernick!...........49er's baby!.......CK7!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiggachamp said:


> Also in the game it seemed they didn't let manning run his game. They made him run it on 3 and 5+. Also the took a knee with 40 secs left why not go for it?? Seemed like manning wasn't calling his game.
> I go by stats. Stats tell the player not rings.


Manning should have been calling plays, Broncos coaching staff did a very poor job of it. There were open running lanes not used on a number of occasions on play-action passing calls.

If the defense bites, those lanes are filled with bodies...the Ravens didn't bite yet they kept calling same play.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 13, 2013)

Stats do tell tge story.

Manning got outdone by Joe Flacco and also was responsible for all 3 of Denvers turnovers. 2 int. and a lost fumble.

Oh yeah best stat of the day:
0-4 in playoff games under 40 degrees. Great decision to go to Denver

The curse of Tebow is born!!


Touchdown Pats!!!


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 13, 2013)

ink the world said:


> stats do tell tge story.
> 
> Manning got outdone by joe flacco and also was responsible for all 3 of denvers turnovers. 2 int. And a lost fumble.
> 
> ...



yeahhhh!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking like a niners - patriots showdown, should be great.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah pats niners, feel bad for atlanta fans.......for all sports lol


----------



## MiracleCure (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll Agree with that. Tom Brady is better!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 14, 2013)

Best stat is that the Patriots have LOST the last 2 super bowl games they where in.......


----------



## ink the world (Jan 14, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> Best stat is that the Patriots have LOST the last 2 super bowl games they where in.......


Lol or...

He won the first 3 SB's he played in. He has more playoff wins than other QB in history.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 15, 2013)

The first SB with Tom Brady doesn't count in my book. It was a bullshit call (AFC Championship game) and they had to make up a rule for it the next year to justify the mistake. Tuck rule my ass, it was a fumble.


----------



## jjfw (Jan 15, 2013)

I must of saw to many P. Manning hi lite tapes, man these new age Q.B.'s are something else, we're seeing the changing of the guards, I think that's how it said. But Brady has one more run in him, going to be interesting, can Flacco match Brady, td to td, we'll soon see.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2013)

No he can't, I can answer that now for you...Brady is going to show peyton how to torch an old defense... pats 38 ravens 20


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 15, 2013)

shut down the "flacco to smith" deep ball and the pats win.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 16, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> The first SB with Tom Brady doesn't count in my book. It was a bullshit call (AFC Championship game) and they had to make up a rule for it the next year to justify the mistake. Tuck rule my ass, it was a fumble.


You still pissed about that one?. And John Fox is a horrible coach, I heard his press conference and explanation of play calling. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d822b608f/article/where-are-they-now-10-years-after-the-tuck-rule-game


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

Fuck yeah I'm still pissed. It was a fumble.

BTW-"This season marks the 10th anniversary of the famous "Tuck Rule" game between the New England Patriots and Oakland Raiders. With the Patriots heading to the Black Hole to meet the Raiders on Sunday, let's take a look at where the principals of that infamous play are now."

Ummm, I was a season ticket holder and flew up to every home game and it never snowed 

EDIT:Yeah yeah yeah, I know now they weren't talking about that game. I just realized it....
I need to put the computer down and go to sleep. Too much herb and alcohol today.
Thanks for that clip though Sunbiz.


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 20, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> No he can't, I can answer that now for you...Brady is going to show peyton how to torch an old defense... pats 38 ravens 20


Yup, Brady sure showed him.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn memory, i guess it wasn't the AFC championship game. Regardless... I hate the Patriots.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

baddog40 said:


> yup, brady sure showed him.


..........


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2013)

BadDog40 said:


> Yup, Brady sure showed him.


I meant kapernick, not Brady.


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 20, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I meant kapernick, not Brady.


My bad.


----------



## adower (Feb 2, 2013)

Montana is GOAT.


----------



## longman (Feb 4, 2013)

Brady is a wannabe celebrity model


----------



## NoSwagBag (Feb 25, 2013)

longman said:


> Brady is a wannabe celebrity model


With a full trophy case.


----------



## legalizecannabis420 (Feb 28, 2013)

No argument .......Peyton "cry baby" Manning needs some more jewelry on his fingers before a discussion of him being the best takes place.


----------



## legalizecannabis420 (Feb 28, 2013)

With 7 AFC Championship Appearances......5 Super Bowl appearances....AND 3 Super Bowl Rings to boot. I wouldn't care if he was a trash collector wannabe.....He is still the 2nd best Quarterback of all time at this point in history.


----------



## JulieReeves (Mar 25, 2013)

Its personal opinion, I think he is top 10 but not best ever. He is in consistent in the Playoffs and has choked every year except for 06 and this year.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2013)

Eh, in 06 he had more turnovers than tds, this year he kinda choked, he had what? Fumble n two ints? ...u take away those 2 kickoff returns n they get spanked @ home.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Apr 1, 2013)

legalizecannabis420 said:


> With 7 AFC Championship Appearances......5 Super Bowl appearances....AND 3 Super Bowl Rings to boot. I wouldn't care if he was a trash collector wannabe.....He is still the 2nd best Quarterback of all time at this point in history.


So is Montana # 1?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 4, 2013)

Montana 1
Elway 2
Brady 3


----------



## NoSwagBag (Apr 4, 2013)

How about
Brady #1
Then all the rest...


----------



## NoSwagBag (Apr 4, 2013)

How about
Brady #1
Then all the rest...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 5, 2013)

NoSwagBag said:


> How about
> Brady #1
> Then all the rest...


Montana.....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2013)

Heres a good top 10 of all time...

*10. Roger Staubach
**9. Brett Favre
**8. Dan Marino
**7. Terry Bradshaw
**6. Steve Young
**5. Peyton Manning
**4. John Elway
**3. Johnny Unitas
**2. Tom Brady
**1. Joe Montana
*Now this could change as you do have to look at somewhere in there Eli Manning is gonna fit as he is a 2 time Super Bowl champ and so is Joe Flakko they just dont seem to have that oh yeah flair yet, but this list seems pretty close at this point.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bradshaw sucked, more ints than tds for career, hof players all over. That roster...think he was benched a couple times.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 8, 2013)

sorry but tom brady is not number 1, joe montana is HANDS DOWN the best qb ever, there is really no argument about it, 4 super bowl wins, multiple super bowl mvps. tom brady would have 1 less ring if it wasnt for the 'brady tuck rule' that was literally INVENTED for tom brady. it doesnt matter how many appearnces you have IMO it just shows how un-clutch tom has been in the latter half of his career.


----------

